# What's wrogn with this spider(strange red blobs).



## marclar (Jul 10, 2011)

I was looking for spiders out my back garden today and I flipped a bucket thing and found this girl, she had an egg sac but it fell off when she climbed up the paintbrush and I couldnt find it,Shes missing a leg too, anyways The first thing I noticed were the strange red blobs on her, what are they, mites? 
Is this some sort of wolfie, Im stupmed for the ID.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 10, 2011)

Mites from the look of it. Try talcum powder/ baking powder to dry them off and remove them with a toothpick. I find refrigerating hte spider first works best, and paintbrush/toothpicks to be your friend


----------



## marclar (Jul 10, 2011)

Malhavoc's said:


> Mites from the look of it. Try talcum powder/ baking powder to dry them off and remove them with a toothpick. I find refrigerating hte spider first works best, and paintbrush/toothpicks to be your friend


Cheers Ill give it a shot, what does refridgerating them do?, Here's another pic, does anyone know what species this is ?.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 10, 2011)

Refrigerating spiders lowers their temprature and thus makes them a bit more sluggish- but it wears off fast unless your in a cool area, just be sure not to freeze her. and it could be some sort of Rabidosa (spelling) SP. she is a nice little thing.

also I want to second gues my origional thoughts, it may not be mites it could be some parasitic wasp eggs.


----------



## marclar (Jul 10, 2011)

Malhavoc's said:


> Refrigerating spiders lowers their temprature and thus makes them a bit more sluggish- but it wears off fast unless your in a cool area, just be sure not to freeze her. and it could be some sort of Rabidosa (spelling) SP. she is a nice little thing.
> 
> also I want to second gues my origional thoughts, it may not be mites it could be some parasitic wasp eggs.


Cheers, worked grand whatever they were, released her back where I found her, I'm going to look tomorrow for a much bigger one that got away, And keep it, thanks again for the help mate.


----------



## jsloan (Jul 10, 2011)

_Rabidosa sp._ is a North American genus, so it's not found in Ireland.

Unless the mites are gigantic, yours is a small to medium-sized spider.  Might be a _Pardosa sp._, but it's hard to tell from your pictures.


----------



## marclar (Jul 10, 2011)

jsloan said:


> _Rabidosa sp._ is a North American genus, so it's not found in Ireland.
> 
> Unless the mites are gigantic, yours is a small to medium-sized spider.  Might be a _Pardosa sp._, but it's hard to tell from your pictures.


It seems to be a Pardosa, I was looking at pictures and It looks similar to _Pardosa Pullata_, still not sure though, there are a few ones out the back garden around stones.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 10, 2011)

marclar said:


> Cheers, worked grand whatever they were, released her back where I found her, I'm going to look tomorrow for a much bigger one that got away, And keep it, thanks again for the help mate.


they came off with no problem? excellent; any chance of a good photo of the culprits? so we can ID them I am kinda curious what they were.


----------



## marclar (Jul 10, 2011)

Malhavoc's said:


> they came off with no problem? excellent; any chance of a good photo of the culprits? so we can ID them I am kinda curious what they were.


Sorry they were in the container with baby powder all over them and I washed the container afterwards.. I went out about half an hour ago and caught another one though, And have it In a containre with substrate, few rocks and bit of wood for a hide, do these do well in captivity ?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes they do, and they absolutly love houseflies.


----------



## marclar (Jul 11, 2011)

I have some good news and bad news, The spider I caught in the pictures above laid a sac, unfortunatly I don' t think I had enough holes for ventilation in it's container and the sac has mould on it , Is there nothing I can do at all ?

I must be jinxing the spiders :/


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 11, 2011)

poor thing is missing 2 front legs too.


----------



## marclar (Jul 11, 2011)

Kruggar said:


> poor thing is missing 2 front legs too.


Woah, I don't know how I didn't notice that!


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 13, 2011)

marclar said:


> Woah, I don't know how I didn't notice that!


haha i was very confused when i saw 6 legs...


----------

